

Show HN: We built a free Stop SOPA/PIPA notification bar for sites - morganb
http://www.hellobar.com/pipa
We built this free little notification bar so you could add it to your site and show your opposition to PIPA/SOPA without having to black out. The text never changes, there's no account needed or anything like that, and you can take it down whenever.
======
ComputerGuru
FYI for any Ghostery plugin users on Firefox/Chrome: HelloBar is blocked by
Ghostery out-of-the-box. You'll need to temporarily turn off the plugin to
view the effect in the linked article (or look at the screenshots), and any of
your users using Ghostery will _not_ see the bar on your site if/when you
deploy.

Then again, I'd imagine people using Ghostery are all fully aware of the
dangers of PIPA/SOPA in the first place, so perhaps it's a moot point.

~~~
morganb
Thanks for the heads up - but you're probably right, the Ghostery user base is
probably pretty well self-selected as educated on PIPA/SOPA :)

------
jschmitz28
Clicking on the "Stop PIPA" button multiple times for me causes scrolling
problems afterwards. It looks like the more you click it, the longer the
problem occurs (Google Chrome / Windows).

~~~
jamie3d
I just applied a fix for this. It should be much better now.

